# CIGAR BID is still THE BEST!!!!!



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Cigar Bid continues to kick ashe when it comes to great prices for some good tasting smokes. After 5 years I still have yet to find an online retailer where you can get Oliva Serie 'V' for 5 bucks, Perdomo Champagne, Alec Bradley Tempus, or Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo for four bucks, just to name a few, on a consistent basis. 
.....Here are the best deals I scored in my order that shipped today.
20 Box of Ave Maria Habano Barbarossa -7" x 48- for $52.00

20 Box of Rocky Patel Private Cellar Maduro Torpedo (6.12" x 52) for $79.00

20 Box of Man O' War Virtue Connecticut Churchill (7.5" x 52) for $55.00

20 Box of Drew Estates Nirvana Cameroon Selection Toro (6" x 52) for $71.00

20 Box of Villiger La Capitana Habano Colorado Gigante (6" x 60) for $28.00

20 Box of Rocky Patel Patel Brothers Maduro Super Toro -6" x 58- for $76.00

20 Box of Rocky Patel Platinum Habano Oscuro Torpedo (6.12" x 52) for $82.00

20 Pack of Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure (6" x 54) for $79.00

10 Box of Bahia Vintage 2004 Maduro Double Toro -6.5" x 58- for $34.00

10 Pack of Man O War Side Project Maduro Phalanx (6.5" x 56) for $28.00
5 Pack of Graycliff Heritage Royale Pirate (6" x 52) for $19.00
5 Pack of Room 101 Daruma Gold Sucio -7" x 48- for $25.00
5 Pack of Latitude Zero Experimental Cameroon Toro (6" x 50) for $13.00
5 Pack of 90 Miles Habano Torpedo (6.5" x 52) for $9.00
5 Pack of My Father Connecticut Toro Gordo (6" x 60) for $28.00

.....and a 50-Count Whitetail Glasstop Humidor for $13.00.

.....Check out C.I. and see how much I saved on any of the blends above you find interesting.
Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories, Pipes - Cigars International
:banana:


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

That is a serious haul.... How is the Villiger La Capitana? I loved the La Libertad.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I like La Libertad as well. Pinched a Bundle of the 6.5"x50 Churchill a few months back for 25 bucks. My order arrives Tuesday. I expect La Capitana will be another good, slightly above average smoke that will be a decent $2per buy at Cigar Bid, and good enough to smoke in between my '95' Rated Ave Maria Barbarosas.

.....I am glad to see Nicaraguan Ligero Laced 2nds are back at Cigar Bid. All four of these lines where solid smokes from the first batch last year. The Liga 'F' was an excellent smoke, the ONLY 2nd I ever Rated '90'. Hopefully this second batch with be just as good as I just won a Bundle of the 5.75"x50 Liga 'F' Robusto for25 bucks.
Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds~ Auctions - CigarBid.com

.....Also scored 100 of the 6"x54 Perdomo Champagne Epicure today on Free Fall at an awesome price. Can't get enough of these. The ONLY other Connecticut wrapped cigar I have ever smoked that comes close to the excellent flavor these offer was Xen by Nish Patel.

Free Fall 1d 16h Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars x 2 = $79.48 
Free Fall 1d 16h Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars x 2 = $76.39 
Free Fall 1d 16h Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars x 2 = $79.84 
Free Fall 1d 16h Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars x 2 = $78.88 
Free Fall 1d 16h Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars x 2 = $81.28

:dude:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just signed up.. Let the games begin...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

madmark said:


> Just signed up.. Let the games begin...


These Samplers are actually the best way to steel good smokes for $3per or less. Listed a few of my favorite daily smokes to pinch and the Max Bid needed to do so. 
Lots Closing Today - CigarBid.com
10 for $19
Torano Colosseum Toro - 10 Cigars (#1851988) - CigarBid.com
15 for $25
Pinar del Rio Small Batch Black Corojo Toro - 15 Cigars (#1851963) - CigarBid.com
8 for $25
Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars (#1852034) - CigarBid.com
10 for $28
Sgt. Smiley
20 for $34
Pinar del Rio Gran Toro Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars (#1852052) - CigarBid.com
10 for $25
Obsidian Sampler II - 10 Cigars (#1852036) - CigarBid.com
8 for $28
Don Pepin Garcia My Father & Friends Sampler III - 8 Cigars (#1852069) - CigarBid.com
10 for $31
Wish You Were Here Nicaraguan Sampler - 10 Cigars (#1852025) - CigarBid.com
10 for $28http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1851951/Choice-Cuts-54-Ring-Premium-Sampler-10-Cigars/
5 for $25
Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5 (#1851976) - CigarBid.com
18 for $34
J. Fuego Super-Sampler - 18 Cigars (#1851996) - CigarBid.com
10 for $34
H. Upmann Havoc Toro - 10 Cigars (#1851998) - CigarBid.com
10 for $31
Greetings From Honduras Sampler - 10 Cigars (#1852026) - CigarBid.com
18 for $34
Legal Limit Sampler II - 18 Cigars (#1852039) - CigarBid.com
20 for $34
HC Series Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars (#1852063) - CigarBid.com
10 for $37
Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate Torpedo - 10 Cigars (#1852000) - CigarBid.com
18 for $34
Legal Limit III Sampler - 18 Cigars (#1852006) - CigarBid.com
12 for $37
The Delicious Dozen II Sampler - 12 Cigars (#1851950) - CigarBid.com
10 for $37
Sam Leccia Black Toro - 10 Cigars (#1852065) - CigarBid.com
16 for $49
NUB by Oliva 16-Cigar Super-Sampler - 16 Cigars (#1852042) - CigarBid.com

most of these same Samplers opened yesterday as well to close this coming Wednesday.

:rockon:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I just hate it when I read BOTL's spending $6 to $12per on just AVERAGE cigars like the regular lines from Padron, Macanudo, Montecristo, and Arturo Fuente, just to a few, when the above blends are easily as good, most BETTER at a fraction of the price.
:bawling:


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

the devil takes many forms!


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a love hate relationship with cigarbid. But agree they have the best price on mid-level name cigars. Some are good some are dog turns.,personal preference on some. New humidor for work is almost done so will keep an eye out for certain cigars to fill it. Have room for a few hundred more now..


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I am afraid to sign up, I have a serious addiction to buying cigars, and I only smoke 1-2 a week.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

That 10 pack of MOW Side Project Phalanx for $28 is a steal - wish I had seen that myself.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

You just dropped $1000 on cbid?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> You just dropped $1000 on cbid?


Hey... it happens...:behindsofa:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Hey... it happens...:behindsofa:


I never spent more than $100 in a week. Wowza. Did get a lot of smokes though.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I never spent more than $100 in a week. Wowza. Did get a lot of smokes though.


I think my largest bill neared 2K. I was scurrd. I don't do cBid much anymore, for other reasons


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

DogRockets said:


> That 10 pack of MOW Side Project Phalanx for $28 is a steal - wish I had seen that myself.


.....it is a great smoke. I have about 20 on hand.
give it a shot. Two 5 Packs going for $13 each...

Man O' War Side Project : Phalanx - 5-Pack (#1852935) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

jp1979 said:


> You just dropped $1000 on cbid?


....HELL NO! ONLY $872.08!!
Order Date: 10/3/2014 Order Number: 15354060 Confirmation Number: CB4163539

Invoice Item # Description Qty B/O Ship Ship Date Unit Price Total

A C5-BVT6052 Bahia Vintage Torpedo [1/5] 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $13.00 $13.00 
A C5-FGC6552 90 Miles Torpedo 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $9.00 $9.00 
A M-HUM25HYG Whitetail Glasstop Humidor 35-50 CAPACITY (reg.$75) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $13.00 $13.00 
A C5-LZ26050 Latitude Zero Experimental Toro 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $13.00 $13.00 
A CB-RPP6152 RP Private Cellar Torpedo BOX OF 20 (reg.$177) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $79.00 $79.00 
A CB-MWE7552 Man O' War Virtue Churchill BOX OF 22 (reg.$242) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $55.00 $55.00 
A CB-RG36052 Nirvana Toro BOX OF 20 (reg.$216.67) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $71.00 $71.00 
A CB-BVT6558 Bahia Vintage Double Toro [bx/10] BOX OF 10 (reg.$100) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $40.00 $40.00 
A C1-N4D5752 Nat Sherman Epoca Perfecto SINGLE 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $5.00 $5.00 
A C5-CBN5054 Cubita Nouveau Robusto 5 CIGARS 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $13.00 $13.00 
A C5-FGE6554 90 Miles 1980 Edition Torpedo 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $22.00 $22.00 
A C5-T126052 Insidious 652 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $19.00 $19.00 
A C5-MFH6060 My Father Connecticut Toro Gordo 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $28.00 $28.00 
A C5-G2R6052 Graycliff Heritage Royale Pirate [1/5] 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $19.00 $19.00 
A CB-VLH6060 Villiger La Capitana Gigante BOX OF 20 (reg.$147.60) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $28.00 $28.00 
A CB-RPE6058 RP Patel Brothers Super Toro~ BOX OF 20 (reg.$180) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $76.00 $76.00 
A CB-RPN6152 Rocky Patel Platinum Torpedo BOX OF 20 (reg.$220) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $82.00 $82.00 
A C1-JFH5050 Heat Corojo by J. Fuego Robusto SINGLE 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $2.00 $2.00 
A C1-MWH6556-B-5 MOW Side Project Phalanx [1/5] SINGLE 6 0 6 10/3/2014 $3.00 $18.00 
A C1-7YV6562 Alec Bradley MAXX Vice Press 6T2 SINGLE 2 0 2 10/3/2014 $6.00 $12.00 
A C5-AU66554 A. Reyes Platinum Belicoso~ 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $7.00 $7.00 
A C5-WGB6054 Perdomo Res. 10th CHAMP Epicure [1/5] 5-PACK 2 0 2 10/3/2014 $21.00 $42.00 
A C5-R117048 Room 101 Daruma Gold Sucio 5-PACK 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $25.00 $25.00 
A C1-PA37056 Perdomo Dbl Aged 12 Yr Vintage CT Churchill~ SINGLE 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $9.00 $9.00 
A C1-C7Q7048 BG Meyer Standard Issue Churchill SINGLE 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $4.00 $4.00 
A C1-MWH6556-B-5 MOW Side Project Phalanx [1/5] SINGLE 3 0 3 10/3/2014 $2.00 $6.00 
A CB-AVE7048 Ave Maria Barbarossa BOX OF 20 (reg.$160) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $52.00 $52.00 
A SP-WGB6054-10 Perdomo Res. 10th CHAMP Epi [2/5] 10 CIGARS (reg.$70) 1 0 1 10/3/2014 $37.52 $37.52

Merchandise Total $0.00 $799.52 
Shipping Total $0.00 $23.20 
Sales Tax $0.00 $49.36 
Order Total $0.00 $872.08

.....also got these from Famous Smoke Shop.....
*Toro Wingman #2 Cigar Sampler*
5 Perla Del Mar Perla G Natural (6 1/4 x 54) 
5 Sucker Punch King Hit Natural (6 x 54) 
*Torpedo Wingman #4 Cigar Sampler*
5 Inferno Flashpoint Torpedo Natural (6 1/2 x 52) 
5 Montecristo White #2 Natural (6 1/8 x 52)

.....and these from Thompson.....
*12 Cigar Graycliff Graywolf Toro Sampler: $39.95*
and a....... 
*5-Pack Fever Sampler: $79.00*
5 Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva Maduro Toro (6" x 54)
5 Alec Bradley Prensado Corojo Gran Toro (6" x 54)
5 Nub By Oliva 460 Sumatra Gordito (4" x 60)
5 Zino Platinum Scepter Series Grand Master Connecticut Robusto (5.5" x 52)


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I need your money.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Picked up a box of Tat Fausto toros for $100. I've seen a few go for $130 ish, close to $200 from cigar int. Plus several other smokes, but the tats are a prize. Dang the devil, but gotta love him.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

harned said:


> Picked up a box of Tat Fausto toros for $100. I've seen a few go for $130 ish, close to $200 from cigar int. Plus several other smokes, but the tats are a prize. Dang the devil, but gotta love him.


....that's a good deal for a good smoke. Except for trying to win a box of JD Howard Reserve I am done for October. This is all I won for my order for late October.
Free Fall 2d 19h Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (box-press) - 10 Cigars 1 x $37.30

Free Fall 16h 39m Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars 2 x $39.74 = $79.48

Free Fall 16h 39m Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars 2 x $39.68 = $79.36

Free Fall 16h 39m Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars 2 x $39.92 = $79.84

Free Fall 16h 39m Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars 2 x $39.44 = $78.88

Free Fall 16h 39m Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure - 10 Cigars 2 x $40.64 = $81.28

Closed 10/4 Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro (Single) 1/1 $4.00

Closed 10/4 Java by Drew Estate Toro - 5-Pack 1/1 $28.00

Closed 10/4 Liga Privada Undercrown Belicoso - Box of 25 1/1 $100.00

Closed 10/4 Edgar Hoil OSOK Desmadroso (Single) 2/2 $7.00

Closed 10/4 Ave Maria Knights Templar - Box of 20 1/1 $49.00

Closed 10/3 Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds Liga 'F' Robusto - 15 Cigars 1/1 $25.00

:nod:


----------



## A Huge Nerd (Aug 28, 2014)

I like Cbid... A little too much, but you are right. Can't beat the prices. In the past few months I got: 

Rocky Patel Cargo Robusto, Mazo of 20 - $19
Man o War Side Project Little Devil, box of 20 - $52
La Herencia Cubana Core Belicoso, box of 20 - $61

No place else comes close to those prices. Love it!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

A Huge Nerd said:


> I like Cbid... A little too much, but you are right. Can't beat the prices. In the past few months I got:
> 
> Rocky Patel Cargo Robusto, Mazo of 20 - $19
> Man o War Side Project Little Devil, box of 20 - $52
> ...


....I didn't like the 'new' Cargo. The 'new' RP Fusion is an excellent Sun Grown smoke similar to Fuente Sun Grown. And I got the same box of the Core for $67. Very good smoke for around three bucks.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> I need your money.


Right dude


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

thechasm442 said:


> Right dude


I had to get my inventory up to over 2000 sticks as I smoke a lot. Need to get at least 6 months naked aging on a blend I like to get some noticeable flavor improvement. Come January 2015 my monthly cigar budget will drop to around $300 on a good month. I am think about getting one of these instead of buying more 50 and 100 count boxes.
Verona Deluxe Cabinet Humidor - 3000 Capacity (#1850960) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Why did you start this thread? I bid on a few sticks earlier in the week and told myself I wouldn't go over $50 or $60....here I am looking at a $270 tab and rising....thanks in part to some of the recommendations in this thread. :dizzy:

Thanks for the M.O.W. link, btw.....:lol:


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

rah0785 said:


> I had to get my inventory up to over 2000 sticks as I smoke a lot. Need to get at least 6 months naked aging on a blend I like to get some noticeable flavor improvement. Come January 2015 my monthly cigar budget will drop to around $300 on a good month. I am think about getting one of these instead of buying more 50 and 100 count boxes.
> Verona Deluxe Cabinet Humidor - 3000 Capacity (#1850960) - CigarBid.com


Keep in mind shipping is $249.00 on that bad boy.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't really use cbid anymore...tats and ligas are always over msrp and I never see ajf anymore.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't bothered with cbid since discovering BnB Tobacco groupons.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Good to see youre still kicking around Rich


----------



## Smittyz (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost $900 is one hell of an order. I racked up about $400 in winning bids in August - my wife was not impressed with my 'savings.' 

Last night, I did manage to score one of the Xicar Sons of Anarchy cigar cutters for $13 and a fiver of Leccia black toro for $17. 

Its so hard to not keeping bidding...


----------



## Cobra54 (Sep 14, 2008)

I can relate... two shelves down below w/the humidifier and I installed four fans on different shelf ends moving the air around the box.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Try Atlantic VIP that might be up you alley


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I haven't bothered with cbid since discovering BnB Tobacco groupons.


How do you keep getting them? Do you just use different email addresses every time?


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kasanova King said:


> How do you keep getting them? Do you just use different email addresses every time?


I've only bought 2 so far, but yes i imagine would work. You can also buy one or 2 as a "gift."


----------



## Exile (Jul 14, 2014)

I decided to sign up for Cbid a few weeks ago, and now I cant stop!!! lol 

Im gonna be on a tight budget for the next few months, so I decided to stock up on mainly cheap(er) sticks just to get me by for now... 

9h 26m 10/6 Zederkoff Round Hygrometer - Silver 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 10/5 Smiley Crystal Gel Humidifier 2/2 $1.00 
Closed 10/4 Spectre by AJ Fernandez Toro (Single) 2/5 $3.00 
Closed 10/4 Cabaiguan Guapos RX by Pepin Garcia (Single) 1/1 $5.00 
Closed 10/3 Plasencia Reserva 1898 Robusto (Single) 2/2 $2.00 
Closed 10/3 MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Chunky 1/1 $21.00 
Closed 9/30 G.A.R. Miami STK American Puro Corona Gorda (Single) 2/4 $4.00 
Closed 9/29 Gran Habano 3 SLS Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 9/29 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1 $4.00 
Closed 9/29 Signature Collection Vintage 2005 Maduro Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 9/29 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 9/28 Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection Magicos Habano - 5-Pack 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 9/28 Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection Magicos Maduro 1/1 $9.00 
Closed 9/28 Sam Leccia Black Robusto 1/1 $17.00 
Closed 9/27 Gran Habano Corojo #5 Robusto (Single) 1/2 $2.00 
Closed 9/27 Estd. 1844 Anejado No. 50-xtra 1/1 $9.00 
Closed 9/26 Nica Libre Corona - 5-Pack 1/1 $7.00 
Closed 9/26 Cuba Libre One Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1 $7.00 


That's 63 sticks for $127! (about $2 a stick) 

And a hygrometer and 2 humidifiers for $9!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I've only bought 2 so far, but yes i imagine would work. You can also buy one or 2 as a "gift."


Nice...good to know....looks like I'll be replenishing some Padrons soon.....


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I am afraid to sign up, I have a serious addiction to buying cigars, and I only smoke 1-2 a week.


That's how I managed to end up with too many cigars less than a month after I bought my first humidor...I only smoke normally 1 a week and I upped that to 2 sometimes because I was completely out of room. I'm finally making some room, just in time to get a groupon and a box for christmas lol. I need a wineador I think...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Aithos said:


> That's how I managed to end up with too many cigars less than a month after I bought my first humidor...I only smoke normally 1 a week and I upped that to 2 sometimes because I was completely out of room. I'm finally making some room, just in time to get a groupon and a box for christmas lol. I need a wineador I think...


At the rate I am going, I have enough cigars to last me a year or two. My step brother keeps sending me samplers to buy, stuff to buy, and stuff to split. I need to start saying no. I think I have 3 shipments coming in this week. I think I have been getting 3 deliveries a week for the past couple weeks. I have a problem. Is there a section for Cigar Shopping Addicts?


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Auburnguy - why say no when it feels so good to say yes?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Auburnguy - why say no when it feels so good to say yes?


haha, you sound like quite the enabler!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I think my largest bill neared 2K. I was scurrd. I don't do cBid much anymore, for other reasons


Im with ya there Sean, both with big bills and not bidding there anymore. Probably the same reasons LOL All my money is going elsewhere. I had a few weeks there over $1K but it was for premium sticks like a box of GOF carlito and Padrons etc.

For me anyhow Cbid has lost its luster after ceasing to have premium sticks up for bid. There is very little there that I am even remotely interested in. Thats good for you guys that like the sticks they are selling now as Im no longer bidding there.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

SP-V2ASST17 'Dominican Grab-Bag' Sampler (CLR)~
10 CIGARS (reg.$) 1 0 0 $7.00 $7.00

M-HUM25HYG Whitetail Glasstop Humidor
35-50 CAPACITY (reg.$75) 1 0 0 $13.00 $13.00

CB-AJFROB-20 A. Fernandez Overruns Robusto~
BDL OF 20 1 0 0 $28.00 $28.00

CB-GVS7056-15 Gurkha Vint. Shaggy Gran Torpedo [3/5] (CLR)~
MAZO OF 15 (reg.$187.50) 1 0 0 $25.00 $25.00

SP-S0ASST7-3 Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Sampler [3/4] (CLR)~
12 CIGARS (reg.$69) 1 0 0 $31.00 $31.00

SP-CIDD164 'All In The Family' Super-Sampler~
15 CIGARS (reg.$117) 1 0 0 $28.00 $28.00

SP-MAPASST2 Mario Palomino Taster Pack (CLR)~
6 CIGAR SAMPLER (reg.$30) 1 0 0 $7.00 $7.00

SP-LZ1ASST1 Latitude Zero Mazo Sampler
4 CIGARS (reg.$36.50) 1 0 0 $13.00 $13.00

C5-MWB5550 Man O' War Robusto [1/5]
5-PACK 1 0 0 $13.00 $13.00

C5-MFF6556 Flor de las Antillas Toro Gordo
5-PACK 1 0 0 $28.00 $28.00

C5-NLF6052 Nica Libre Torpedo [1/5] [NEW]
5-PACK 1 0 0 $10.00 $10.00

C5-J6G7050 Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill [1/5]
5-PACK 1 0 0 $10.00 $10.00

C5-J6C5554 Diesel Unlimited d.5 [1/5]
5-PACK 1 0 0 $13.00 $13.00

C5-MWH6556 MOW Side Project Phalanx [1/5]
5-PACK 1 0 0 $13.00 $13.00

C5-UNB6550 Pueblo Dominicano Toro [1/5]~
5-PACK 1 0 0 $7.00 $7.00

CB-J6B6060-XX-10 Diesel Double Perfecto [2/5]
10 CIGARS (reg.$100) 1 0 0 $25.00 $25.00

SP-J6I5554-10 Diesel Unlimited MAD d.5 [2/5]
10 CIGARS (reg.$65) 1 0 0 $27.66 $27.66

No shipment tracking information available yet. 
Order Totals Pending Billed
Merchandise Total $298.66 $0.00
Shipping Total $0.00 $0.00
Sales Tax $0.00 $0.00
Order Total $298.66 $317.16

:frusty:

C-Bid got me again...probably the worst ever....ugh, and don't even ask about that grab bag sampler, I thought it was something else.....ugh....


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> SP-V2ASST17 'Dominican Grab-Bag' Sampler (CLR)~
> 10 CIGARS (reg.$) 1 0 0 $7.00 $7.00
> 
> M-HUM25HYG Whitetail Glasstop Humidor
> ...


Errrr....should've got a larger humidor. That's a haul....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Errrr....should've got a larger humidor. That's a haul....


....I already have 4 other humidors....that's just one more glasstopp so I can display a few more sticks....:lol:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish I wouldn't have signed up for CBid! I think I may be buying a box and a 5er.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

That place has caused me to fill up a 150 ct. humidor and a CC280E wineador since March of this year. For some reason while watching college football and drinking I get into bidding for sticks and the next morning find out I dropped a ton. I will be alone this weekend too, the family is going out of town. Just me and my two smoke buddies (Alaskan Malamute & Border Collie) watching LSU. They better win or I may be buying some more. :frusty::smoke:


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I have been getting 3 deliveries a week for the past couple weeks. I have a problem. Is there a section for Cigar Shopping Addicts?[/QUOTE]

Yes, it is called puff . com :roll:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm starting to feel like a crackhead....they need to shut that site down...


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dang....just found out I won some Fallen Angel Robusto's....Got to stop!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I am about an hour away from an auction win. Then another one tomorrow.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> I had to get my inventory up to over 2000 sticks as I smoke a lot. Need to get at least 6 months naked aging on a blend I like to get some noticeable flavor improvement. Come January 2015 my monthly cigar budget will drop to around $300 on a good month. I am think about getting one of these instead of buying more 50 and 100 count boxes.
> Verona Deluxe Cabinet Humidor - 3000 Capacity (#1850960) - CigarBid.com


I have one..


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks fellas. If my wife complains about any of my purchases, I'll just refer her to this thread. I'm a choir boy compared to some of you :lol:


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Just remember how much under MSRP doesn't mean how much you save because lot of cigars on cbid are sold way under MSRP on a regular basis. To mammy people, me included, Winning bids can be more temping than smoking cigars you really like, especially after 8pm.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Like someone else mentioned I have a love/hate relationship with C-Bid.
Their shipping sucks. It is horrible. I'm in Arkansas and usually when I win a bid it is 8-10 days before I receive the product.

However, the savings make it worth it most of the time. I'll bitch and whine about it but I'm not going to stop buying from them.
Where else can I get Natural by DE cigars for $3?


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice haul in by the OP. I only got one thing to say to him though.... let me borrow a dolla. lol


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm joint bidding with someone on a box that ends tonight. Our first bid ever on cbid. Not sure if we'll have many more or this will do it. So many deals! So little time.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> I'm joint bidding with someone on a box that ends tonight. Our first bid ever on cbid. Not sure if we'll have many more or this will do it. So many deals! So little time.


Beware...Satan runs the site...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> Im with ya there Sean, both with big bills and not bidding there anymore. Probably the same reasons LOL All my money is going elsewhere. I had a few weeks there over $1K but it was for premium sticks like a box of GOF carlito and Padrons etc.
> 
> For me anyhow Cbid has lost its luster after ceasing to have premium sticks up for bid. There is very little there that I am even remotely interested in. Thats good for you guys that like the sticks they are selling now as Im no longer bidding there.


I think everyone goes through a period of a year, or three, where CBid is just the ticket. It gives them a chance to try a LOT of stuff, for not a lot of money. Granted it may not be tippy-top-tier, but it's a fair enough range of tastes. Eventually, though, one begins to truly hone and refine his palette and becomes a LOT more specific and discerning in his tastes. "He knows what he likes." CBid, for that smoker, begins to play an increasingly diminished roll in his purchasing strategy.

The lessons learned there remain valuable for the rest of the smoker's career. He's learned the importance of product knowledge and pricing; doing his own research. These serve us all well for as long as we remain in the sport.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

24 hours of being an active bidder, 2 for 2 on winning bids. Saved 58% on one deal and 66% on the other deal. I now feel it is in my best interest to deactivate my account!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Beware...Satan runs the site...


Quoted for truth


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Of course that didn't stop me from picking up a mazo of MOW Ruinations for $3 a stick :eyebrows:


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

5-Pack: Avo Maduro Robusto $21.00 I'll take em!

I bid there a lot. I rarely ever win a bid. Out of my last 12 bids I have won 2. I figure if I can get a KILLER deal I'm happy. But I don't play the "I want to win the bid" game. 
Just be careful as stated Satan herself runs the site.....

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I hopped on CBid, made a bid, and forced myself to log off. I about bid on some singles and 5ers. I need more self control!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought a box of Four Kicks at a good price last week. It was my first visit in a while. They just don't sell very interesting cigars for the most part, and the stuff worth getting usually sells for more than you can find it at other vendors. My $.02


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

*why?*

So I put a $63 bid in on a 5 pack Liga Privada No 9 sampler. Figured I'd get it at a few bucks under 'street price' which is $71. Got an outbid email this morning but didn't have time to check it until tonight. Some poor schmuck forked out $88 :noidea: Hopefully it wasn't anyone on the forum. CI must be making a mint on that site.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: why?*



Billb1960 said:


> So I put a $63 bid in on a 5 pack Liga Privada #9 sampler. Figured I'd get it at a few bucks under 'street price' which is $71. Got an outbid email this morning but didn't have time to check it until tonight. Some poor schmuck forked out $88 :noidea: Hopefully it wasn't anyone on the forum. CI must be making a mint on that sight.


I have noticed Padron Samplers going for more on Cbid than on CI, but at the same time I have gotten all of my items for 50-75% off CI's price. I got a box of 12 Man O' War Phalanx for $32 5ct Skull Crushers for $16 and 5ct Romeyo Y Julieta Reserva Real Toro for $16. I will make sure I am getting a better deal before buying on cbid. I don't think I over paid on anything I have bought thus far though.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Got my box of Don Pepin Garcia Legado de Pepin Gordo's for $52.00....Around $90.00 retail elsewhere. Then, of course I had to get some humidification devices for my new storage to be determined. My wife thinks "up my caboose" is plenty moist enough, but of course I had to argue the temperature may be a tad high and may also produce some unwanted flavor profiles....


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I am afraid to sign up, I have a serious addiction to buying cigars, and I only smoke 1-2 a week.


Same here. Don't sign up. I did, now I have to sleep outside while my cigars age inside.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: why?*



Auburnguy said:


> I have noticed Padron Samplers going for more on Cbid than on CI, but at the same time I have gotten all of my items for 50-75% off CI's price. I got a box of 12 Man O' War Phalanx for $32 5ct Skull Crushers for $16 and 5ct Romeyo Y Julieta Reserva Real Toro for $16. I will make sure I am getting a better deal before buying on cbid. I don't think I over paid on anything I have bought thus far though.


Wait until you smoke a cigar before you judge if you over- or under-paid for it. That's some of the best advice I've ever believed I came up with at the time (although I probably read it here somewhere).


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: why?*

Won a box of L'Altelier LAT46's a couple of weeks ago for a bit under the best price I could find retail. Still waiting for them, because they ended up being backordered...:frusty:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: why?*



SeanTheEvans said:


> Wait until you smoke a cigar before you judge if you over- or under-paid for it. That's some of the best advice I've ever believed I came up with at the time (although I probably read it here somewhere).


Guess you have a point. I was just looking at typical pricing more than "worth it" price.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Well against my better judgment I signed up for cbid today. Winning bids here I come!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Well against my better judgment I signed up for cbid today. Winning bids here I come!


In all seriousness, if you're smart about it, it's by _far_ the best value in the cigar industry.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Well against my better judgment I signed up for cbid today. Winning bids here I come!


I can hear your credit cards melting from here! :heh:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> Well against my better judgment I signed up for cbid today. Winning bids here I come!


The goal is to lose as many bids as possible. That way you only get slammin deals


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

In 4 hours Dog Rockets has informed me that I currently bidding half on 2-3 different boxes of cigars. He needs to delete account ASAP! I spent enough on cbid last week, and I told myself no more! Talk about taking advantage of family.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't worry. WE are up to 9 winning bids at the moment. Quality smokes all around.



Auburnguy said:


> In 4 hours Dog Rockets has informed me that I currently bidding half on 2-3 different boxes of cigars. He needs to delete account ASAP! I spent enough on cbid last week, and I told myself no more! Talk about taking advantage of family.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The goal is to lose as many bids as possible. That way you only get slammin deals


Never thought about it that way but it's a great strategy!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Don't worry. WE are up to 9 winning bids at the moment. Quality smokes all around.


STOP! Your killing me. First box won... I seriously hope YOUR not bidding on 9 total deals expecting me to half all of them. Your crazy!

I guess during the holloween party, the kids get candy, and you and I can exchange our splits. Lol.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The goal is to lose as many bids as possible. That way you only get slammin deals


I totally agree. I have now 17 losses and only 2 wins! BUT THE WINS ARE KILLER DEALS!

Great noob advise right there!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

As a matter of fact I am gonna go LOOSE a few more bids RIGHT NOW! LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Dog Rockets gave me his log in and pass for Cbid so I can look at what all he thinks "We" are splitting. Lol. He is bidding on a few more things now. We are definitely loosing more than we have won, but no worries. I hope he likes the dog rockets getting shipped to his house.... That would be funny, but I refrained. 

Currently he is winning 14 auctions. lol


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

5 Pack of MOW Ruination Robusto No 2 for $17 :clap2:


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I have gotten many spectacular deals with them!


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The goal is to lose as many bids as possible. That way you only get slammin deals


Best advice ever! Wish I would have read this about a week ago. My cbid haul is on it's way...


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Batting almost .500 right now. 12 lost and 11 won


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> Batting almost .500 right now. 12 lost and 11 won


way too high!

go lower. I think when I was doing it for a while, I was winning about 20% or less, that's when you really score.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> way too high!
> 
> go lower. I think when I was doing it for a while, I was winning about 20% or less, that's when you really score.


Rockets and I lost 190 bids, won 8. We are currently winning 50+ bids but expect to lose then all. If we win a couple, then bonus.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> way too high!
> 
> go lower. I think when I was doing it for a while, I was winning about 20% or less, that's when you really score.


Yeah I won a couple that I really didn't expect to! A 4 pack of Latitude Zeros for $10 and 5 MOW OC Choppers for $20


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

CBid will be the death of my bank account, won 2 boxes; Torano Dominicini and Felipe Dominicana and a mazo of Nicaraguan 90+, got some more bids on 5ers and some samplers.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I must be doing well, haven't won a bid in over a year!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> I must be doing well, haven't won a bid in over a year!


Hard to win if you don't bid...just sayin' 8)


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't won anything on there since February. I had won 47 items in 19 orders from July 9th 2013 to Feb 25 2014. I cant even guess how many I lost but it was probably 75% of everything I bid on.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

As I always say: There are no great deals on Cigarbid, only cheap cigars.

That might be a bit of an extreme opinion, but you get the point. Especially if you're buying CI's in-house or licensed brands (which make up about 90% of what you find on the site), you're certainly not getting more than what you've paid for.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've picked up a few Pepin cigars that I've enjoyed from there. Just don't bid on crap cigars. Cheap crappy cigars are still crap at bargain prices...


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess that deoends on what you call cheap cigars, kinda the point of using Cbid or other auction site. I get my daily smokes like Felipe Dominicana and Nicaraguan 90+ 2nds cheap. I get Toranos and some other more exoensive sticls at a nice discount compared to the mother sites. I knew better than to buy that cheap sampler but I can gleeful toss those smokes into ky forge as an offering to Vulcan lol 1800f+ temps do a number on cigars.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I jump on CB from time to time and throw out a bunch of bids on stuff I like....if I win I win...get to refill the humi a little bit. If not...oh well.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

Just won three boxes at ridiculous prices. I was shocked when I got them winning emails.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

zeebee said:


> Just won three boxes at ridiculous prices. I was shocked when I got them winning emails.


Three boxes of what though


----------



## PurpleWalrus (Nov 13, 2014)

I picked up a pretty nice Xikar lighter for cheap thanks to CBID, never knew about the site until I registered here.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Three boxes of what though


I know you have a hate for CI/Cbid owned brands, but I rather enjoy some. I got:
La Herencia Cubana CORE - $58
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte - $46
Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown - $55

Top of the line? No. Good and cheap (in my opinion)? Yes.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

zeebee said:


> I know you have a hate for CI/Cbid owned brands, but I rather enjoy some. I got:
> La Herencia Cubana CORE - $58
> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte - $46
> Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown - $55
> ...


Wow, those COREs are $11.00 a stick on the regular site. :shock: Are they* that *good?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I like cbid. I've gotten some nice stuff for very good prices... humidors, ash trays, lighters, and cigars.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Bill - I love CORE. I'd put it up against a lot of sticks personally. You can get them for $4 somewhat often from CI. But $58 for a box is a steal!! If you want to try 10 of them try here:

La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro - Cigars International



Billb1960 said:


> Wow, those COREs are $11.00 a stick on the regular site. :shock: Are they* that *good?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Somebody here recommended a CORE, and I almost won one the other day. I'd try it. I like CI's Cuba Libre One.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to trying the CORE after a little rest. I haven't had the SOA mostly because I assumed it was kind of a gimmick, but my local B&M recommended it. The LHC Oscuro Fuerte gets mixed reviews. They are terrible ROTT, but after about 6 months are MUCH better.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey if it's an AJF blend I'm down to try it.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> ....HELL NO! ONLY $872.08!!
> Order Date: 10/3/2014 Order Number: 15354060 Confirmation Number: CB4163539
> 
> Invoice Item # Description Qty B/O Ship Ship Date Unit Price Total
> ...


holy crap...you just made me feel really good about my cbid spending habits. I envy you and your cigar budget LOL


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

The wife cut me off after my last haul and spending about $600. I have noticed that Cbid is shipping more with USPS now and not so much UPS. I always got my order in 2 days UPS, now its a week or so. They need more time in the humi to acclimate.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Billb1960 said:


> Wow, those COREs are $11.00 a stick on the regular site. :shock: Are they* that *good?


I love them. maybe not for 11 bux but for what you can get them on cbid for...they are great & highly recommended IMHO


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

rangerdavid said:


> The wife cut me off after my last haul and spending about $600. I have noticed that Cbid is shipping more with USPS now and not so much UPS. I always got my order in 2 days UPS, now its a week or so. They need more time in the humi to acclimate.


I have also noticed this. I hate it. I would always receive mine the next day. Now it's nearly a week. That's been my only gripe with cbid. Well, except for the "Dominican grab bag" I stupidly bid on.


----------



## Casablancas (Oct 15, 2014)

rangerdavid said:


> The wife cut me off after my last haul and spending about $600. I have noticed that Cbid is shipping more with USPS now and not so much UPS. I always got my order in 2 days UPS, now its a week or so. They need more time in the humi to acclimate.


I agree, the shipping times with USPS are terrible. Tracking will often say out for delivery and I won't get them for another day or two!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Casablancas said:


> I agree, the shipping times with USPS are terrible. Tracking will often say out for delivery and I won't get them for another day or two!


I haven't had any issues with USPS. They've been getting here in 2 days from Florida pretty regular. When it says it's in my mailbox it is. Probably jinxed it now!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I spent 4K in three weeks... Talk about the devil. Sheesh. And I have two long vacations planned in the near future.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Please oh please post what your orders were to get you to $4k! I want to live vicariously through you here.



DLtoker said:


> I spent 4K in three weeks... Talk about the devil. Sheesh. And I have two long vacations planned in the near future.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

ACID Krush Red Cameroon [1/10] TIN OF 10	1	0	1	11/12/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Don Pepin My Father and Friends Sampler III 8 CIGARS (reg.$55)	1	0	1	11/14/2014	$31.00	$31.00
Oliva Serie 'O' Toro [bx/10]~ BOX OF 10 (reg.$66.63)	2	0	2	11/14/2014	$42.50	$85.00
ACID Blondie - 10's 10-Pack Sampler	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Ave Maria Reconquista 3pk 3 CIGARS (reg.$60)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Sgt. Smiley's Lonely Cigar Club Band 10 CIGARS (reg.$72.30)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Gurkha Private Reserve Churchill MAD. Tubes~ 3 CIGARS	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$19.00	$19.00
The Delicious Dozen II 12 CIGARS (reg.$121.17)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$28.00	$28.00
CI's Sizzler Sampler No. 10 15 CIGARS (reg.$152.60)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$37.00	$37.00
Romeo Y Julieta Mini Red (Aroma) [1/20] TIN of 20 (reg.$9.95)	2	0	2	11/11/2014	$5.00	$10.00
Choice Cuts Premium 54-Ring Sampler~ 10 CIGARS (reg.$99)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$28.00	$28.00
ACID Krush Morado Maduro [1/10] TIN OF 10	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$10.00	$10.00
CI's Big-Brand Monster Box 24 CIGARS (reg.$232.20)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$73.00	$73.00
Latitude Zero Mazo Sampler 4 CIGARS (reg.$36.50)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$13.00	$13.00
HUMI-CARE 16 oz. Cigar Juice 16 OZ. BOTTLE	6	0	6	11/11/2014	$4.00	$24.00
Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate [1/5] SINGLE	2	0	2	11/11/2014	$4.00	$8.00
Oliva Serie 'O' Toro [bx/10]~ BOX OF 10 (reg.$66.63)	2	0	2	11/11/2014	$42.50	$85.00
Undercrown Gran Toro 10pk-bdl~ 10 CIGARS (reg.$79.50)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$46.00	$46.00
AVO Domaine Robusto 5pk-bdl 5 CIGARS (reg.$53.50)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$16.00	$16.00
La Herencia Cub. CORE Toro [1/5] 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$19.00	$19.00
Obsidian White Noise Gordo [1/5] 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$16.00	$16.00
Ave Maria Barbarossa [1/5] 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$16.00	$16.00
Nat Sherman Epoca Admiral 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Nat Sherman Metro. Union MAD-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$11.00	$11.00
Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Presidente [1/5]SINGLE	4	0	4	11/11/2014	$5.00	$20.00
Xikar Executive II Lighter - [Pearl] PEARL/CHROME (reg.$34.99)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Don Pepin My Father Sampler BOX OF 6 (reg.$61.46)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$40.00	$40.00
HC Series Mega-Sampler 20 CIGARS (reg.$150)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$40.00	$40.00
Alec Bradley Tempus Tubo-10pk [SAM]~10 CIGARS (reg.$109.50)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$37.00	$37.00
Man O' War Side Project Flight [3/4]~ 12 CIGARS (reg.$97.20)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$43.00	$43.00
CI's Infused Brown Bag Sampler Pack 10 CIGARS	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$19.00	$19.00
Man O' War Anthology Sampler Box of 9 BOX OF 9 (reg.$78.40)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Don Pepin My Father and Friends Sampler III 8 CIGARS (reg.$55)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$31.00	$31.00
Oliva Serie V Sampler BOX OF 5 (reg.$46)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Ave Maria Reconquista 3pk 3 CIGARS (reg.$60)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Man O' War Ruination Robusto BOX OF 20 (reg.$200)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$67.00	$67.00
Nat Sherman Point Fives Nat. [1/5] BOX OF 5	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$5.00	$5.00
Obsidian Half Corona Tins [1/5] TIN OF 5	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$7.00	$7.00
Cuvee Rouge Salomon~ BOX OF 10	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Herf-a-Dor X10 - 10-ct [BLK] 10 CAPACITY (reg.$32)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$10.00	$10.00
Black-Ops 2-Finger Cutter - DESERT (CLR)~ DESERT (reg.$10)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$1.00	$1.00
H. Upmann The Banker Annuity BOX OF 15 (reg.$116.25)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$61.00	$61.00
Man O' War Anthology Sampler Box of 9 BOX OF 9 (reg.$78.40)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$31.00	$31.00
Latitude Zero Experimental Toro BOX OF 10 (reg.$110)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Camacho Criollo Corona [NEW] 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$23.00	$23.00
MAXX The Ego (presidente) 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$23.50	$23.50
AVO Robusto 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$27.00	$27.00
AVO Domaine Robusto-bdl~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Brick House Maduro Robusto-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$19.00	$19.00
Cuvee Rouge Robusto 5pk-bdl~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$11.00	$11.00
Camacho Corojo Gigante [NEW] 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Gurkha Widow Maker MAD Churchill [2/5] (CLR)~ 10 CIGARS (reg.$500)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Cuvee 151 Robusto~ BOX OF 12	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$31.00	$31.00
ONA Torpedo Tubos [1/10]~ BOX OF 10 (reg.$89)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$43.00	$43.00
Ave Maria Charlemagne BOX OF 20 (reg.$200)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$67.00	$67.00
Villiger La Libertad Robusto [1/20] (CLR)~ BDL OF 20	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto BDL OF 20 (reg.$120)	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$32.67	$32.67
Side Squeeze Lighter [MACANUDO] MACANUDO - GUN METAL	1	0	1	11/11/2014	$7.00	$7.00

Cohiba Puro Dominicana Toro [bdl/25]~ 25 CIGARS (reg.$549.75)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$142.00	$142.00
La Aurora 1495 Robusto~ BOX OF 25 (reg.$174.30)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$57.99	$57.99
Don Pepin My Father and Friends Sampler III 8 CIGARS (reg.$55)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Kristoff Robusto 8-Cigar Sampler [bx/8] BOX OF 8 (reg.$67.35)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$40.00	$40.00
Ashton VSG Wizard~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$57.00	$57.00
Davidoff Red Mixture 1.76 OZ TIN	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$7.00	$7.00
Latitude Zero Mazo Sampler 4 CIGARS (reg.$36.50)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$10.00	$10.00
Obsidian Sampler [bx/10] BOX OF 10 CIGARS	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$22.00	$22.00
Media Noche Introductory Sampler 15 CIGARS (reg.$125)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$61.00	$61.00
Romeo Y Julieta Mini Red (Aroma) [1/20] TIN of 20 (reg.$9.95)	2	0	2	11/25/2014	$5.00	$10.00
Nat Sherman Point Fives Honduran [1/5] BOX OF 5	2	0	2	11/25/2014	$7.00	$14.00
John Bull Tin [1/10] TIN OF 10 (reg.$15)	3	0	3	11/25/2014	$3.00	$9.00
Latitude Zero Torpedo [2/5] 10 CIGARS (reg.$90)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$34.99	$34.99
AJaime Garcia Reserva Esp Robusto 5pk 5 CIGARS (reg.$34)	1	0	1 11/25/2014	$25.00	$25.00
AVO XO Robusto-bdl~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$22.00	$22.00
AVO Domaine Robusto-bdl~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$16.00	$16.00
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'B'-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Room 101 Daruma Gold Roxxo 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$19.00	$19.00
La Gloria Cubana Glorias En Cedro [bx/7]~ BOX OF 7 (reg.$45.43)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$24.99	$24.99
RP Vint 2nds:1990 Torpedo MAD 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Room 101 San Andres 808-bdl 5-PACK	2	0	2	11/25/2014	$19.00	$38.00
Brick House Mighty Mighty-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$23.00	$23.00
La Aurora Puro Vintage Salamone-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Latitude Zero Experimental Lancero 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$19.00	$19.00
Nat Sherman Metro. Union-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$15.00	$15.00
Brick House Maduro Robusto-bdl 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$21.00	$21.00
Ashton VSG Illusion~ 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$45.00	$45.00
Oliva Serie 'V' Special V Figurado 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$25.00	$25.00
Montecristo Espada Ricasso 5-PACK	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$33.00	$33.00
Ligero Laced 2nds Spec. Rob. Liga 'D'~ BDL OF 15 (reg.$91.50)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$31.00	$31.00
My Father LE Corona BOX OF 10 (reg.$85)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$49.00	$49.00
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 5.5x54 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$91)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$19.00	$19.00
The LOG 5x70 BDL OF 7 (reg.$49)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$22.00	$22.0
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 5x54 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$91.54)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$19.00	$19.00
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 5x42 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$65)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$16.00	$16.00
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 5.5x50 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$86.5411/25/2014	$16.00	$16.00
RP Vint 2nds:1990 Robusto MAD [1/15] BDL OF 15 (reg.$117)11/25/2014	$46.00	$46.00
Gurkha Warpig XO BOX OF 12 (reg.$144)	11/25/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Heisenberg by Quesada Corneta Cuadrada BOX OF 10 (reg.$69.50)11/25/2014	$43.00	$43.00
Humidifier - BLACK STICK TRAVEL HUMIDIFIER11/25/2014	$1.00	$3.00
Cigar Bobken Green CAR ASHTRAY11/25/2014	$5.00	$5.00
Colibri Butane Fuel Can [22ml]~ ONE CAN	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$2.00	$2.00
Brickhouse Ashtray~ 4-FINGER	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$10.00	$10.00
Moretti Carbon Fiber Jet Torch Lighter~ CARBON FIBER (reg.$25)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$3.00	$3.00
HUMI-CARE Black Ice Pie Jar 4oz 4 OZ. PG PIE JAR	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$3.00	$3.00
Camacho Ecuador Toro SINGLE	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$5.00	$5.00
Perdomo ESV '02 Sun Grown Belicoso [bx/10] BOX OF 10 (reg.$80)	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$37.00	$37.00
Cuvee Rogue Robusto~ BOX OF 12	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Cuvee Rouge Salomon~ BOX OF 10	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$46.00	$46.00
Nat Sherman Point Fives Nat. [1/5] BOX OF 5	1	0	1	11/25/2014	$5.00	$5.00
$64.00	$64.00
Cuvee Rouge Churchill~ BOX OF 12 11/25/2014	$46.00	$46.00
Gurkha Tactical Small Knife~ SMALL KNIFE 11/25/2014	$10.00	$10.00
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 6x42 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$90) 11/25/2014	$16.00	$16.00
Oliva 90+ Rated Sampler Box 
10 CIGARS + LIGHTER (reg.$119.16) 11/25/2014	$40.00	$40.00
Burn by Rocky Patel Torpedo (CLR)~ BOX OF 20 (reg.$172) 11/25/2014	$52.00	$52.00
A	CB-NSA4034-H	Nat Sherman Point Fives Honduran [1/5] BOX OF 5	11/25/2014	$7.00	$7.00
Cutter by Xikar [OLIVA] OLIVA - BLACK (reg.$60)	11/25/2014	$10.00	$10.00
Flor de las Antillas Toro 5pk 5 CIGARS (reg.$34.50)	11/25/2014	$25.28	$25.28
Flor de las Antillas Toro 5pk 5 CIGARS (reg.$34.50)	11/25/2014	$25.28	$25.28
Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (toro) 10pk-bdl~ 10 CIGARS (reg.$82.36) 11/25/2014	$38.25	$38.25
My Father No. 4 (lancero) 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$31.00	$31.00
Nat Sherman HOST MAD Hobart 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Camacho Ecuador Gordo 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre [1/5] 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Arganese Habano Robusto 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$3.00	$3.00
Nat Sherman Point Fives Honduran [1/5] BOX OF 5	11/25/2014	$7.00	$7.00
Cuvee Rogue Robusto~ BOX OF 12	11/25/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Calcutta Metal Works Cigar Scissors [GLD]~ GOLD CUTTER (reg.$30) 11/25/2014	$7.00	$7.00
CAO Dream Team Sampler [2/5] 10 CIGARS (reg.$69.34) 11/25/2014	$30.25	$30.25
Brick House Robusto 10pk-bdl 10 CIGARS (reg.$53.50) 11/25/2014	$28.00	$56.00
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto 5pk-bdl 5 CIGARS (reg.$32) 11/25/2014	$22.00	$22.00
Liga Privada Papas Fritas [tin/4] TIN OF 4 (reg.$23.95) 11/25/2014	$19.00	$19.00
Padron Sampler No. 88 Maduro 5 CIGARS (reg.$37.10) 11/25/2014	$34.00	$34.00
Ave Maria Clermont [1/5] 5-PACK 11/25/2014	$13.00	$13.00
Montecristo Espada Guard 5-PACK 11/25/2014	$43.00	$43.00
Cuvee Rouge Robusto 5pk-bdl~ 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$15.00	$15.00
Room 101 '305' (robusto)-bdl~ 5-PACK 11/25/2014	$15.00	$15.00
La Duena Petit Lancero No. 7 
-PACK 11/25/2014	$23.00	$23.00
Brick House Robusto BOX OF 25 (reg.$133.75)	11/25/2014	$91.00	$91.00
A. Bradley 90+ 2nds 7.5x41 [1/10]~ MAZO OF 10 (reg.$110)	11/25/2014	$28.00	$28.00
Nat Sherman Tin Sign~ TIN SIGN	11/25/2014	$7.00	$7.00
Tatiana Mocha Eden BOX OF 25 (reg.$110)	11/25/2014	$28.00	$28.00
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Pet Rob [1/5]~ 5-PACK	11/25/2014	$23.95	$23.95


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

@DLtoker, impressive list. When does your shop open? Lol. T.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow! :shock: I need to show that list to my wife! She thinks I go a little crazy on the devil site.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

rangerdavid said:


> The wife cut me off after my last haul and spending about $600. I have noticed that Cbid is shipping more with USPS now and not so much UPS. I always got my order in 2 days UPS, now its a week or so. They need more time in the humi to acclimate.


Yeah, they're doing some sort of mixed shipping. Starts off with UPS then UPS delivers it to the post office and the post office then delivers it to us. My last shipment went MIA....so now they're working on a replacement shipment. They (C-Bid) have been very responsive so far.... hopefully it gets resolved soon.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Run from the Devil site or be one of the Damned like me


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, the missus has been saying no to me renting a helicopter for our wedding because I want the venue to be in the middle of the woods. But, once she saw this purchase she said, "Well, forget the helicopter." ...WTH.:loco:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

@rah0785. Nice score on the Nirvana box. T.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Kasanova King said:


> Yeah, they're doing some sort of mixed shipping. Starts off with UPS then UPS delivers it to the post office and the post office then delivers it to us. My last shipment went MIA....so now they're working on a replacement shipment. They (C-Bid) have been very responsive so far.... hopefully it gets resolved soon.


Exactly, and they have engaged in a bit of questionable things lately also. They shorted me a couple of My Fathers, I called them, they said to save my shipping box and they would ship out the rest of my order. Well UPS came to pick up the box and it had been reported to UPS by Cbid as a "damaged box". They were claiming UPS had damaged the entire order and were asking for $$$ for the shipment. I told UPS it wasn't damaged, Cbid had effed up my order. This was the second time Cbid did this on my orders. Questionable, at least.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

DLtoker said:


> I spent 4K in three weeks...


On the plus side, you'll never have to buy another cigar ever again!

And speaking of Cbid... the Dark Shark is back!

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1891388/Dark-Shark-Churchill/


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

rangerdavid said:


> Exactly, and they have engaged in a bit of questionable things lately also. They shorted me a couple of My Fathers, I called them, they said to save my shipping box and they would ship out the rest of my order. Well UPS came to pick up the box and it had been reported to UPS by Cbid as a "damaged box". They were claiming UPS had damaged the entire order and were asking for $$$ for the shipment. I told UPS it wasn't damaged, Cbid had effed up my order. This was the second time Cbid did this on my orders. Questionable, at least.


About 10 minutes after I posted this, I heard a knock on my door. Open the door and it's one of my neighbors delivering my C-Bid shipment....apparently the mailman delivered it to the wrong address. 2 thumbs up for Good Samaratins!!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

The US Mail just delivered my latest purchase today precisely 2 days after it shipped.


----------



## DirtyBoy808 (Nov 26, 2014)

I know this isn't the place to ask but I couldn't find a forum. I just wanted to know if I made the right decision by join a monthly cigar club by getting cigars shipped to me for a yr?


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

DirtyBoy808 said:


> I know this isn't the place to ask but I couldn't find a forum. I just wanted to know if I made the right decision by join a monthly cigar club by getting cigars shipped to me for a yr?


Probably not. You would be much better off hanging around here for a while and trying out your own cigars based off what others think vs. what a company wants to send you.

My 2 cents.


----------



## DirtyBoy808 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah I've been reading some forums and writing down some smokes you all been smoking. Think I just wasted money. Smh. Wish I saw this site a week ago.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

DirtyBoy808 said:


> I know this isn't the place to ask but I couldn't find a forum. I just wanted to know if I made the right decision by join a monthly cigar club by getting cigars shipped to me for a yr?


If you have never smoked a cigar before there is some benefit to getting exposed to wide a variety of smokes from different manufacturers. Unfortunately, most of the cigars provided in these shipments are private label or very low end mass market stuff. All is not lost though. Takes copious notes about each cigar and find out which sizes, wrappers, countries and flavors you enjoy, knowing those things will help you make better purchasing decisions in the future.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Picked up box of Leccia Luchador El Guapo for $67.

Thank you Cigar Bid


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Today I smoked two stinkers from my first Cigarbid order. What an awful order that was -- about $120 completely wasted. Then I smoked a decent one from my second order.

The first was a *Black Pearl Morado* with the purple band. Was mild-medium and seemed decent -- a 4/10, one step above "Dirt Stick" -- but then it went out after the first third. Re-lit it but it went out again about a minute later. Threw it out. Certainly nowhere near the "93" rating it got 7 years ago or whenever.

Second was a *CAO Extreme* that also went out, this one about 5 minutes into the smoke. I tore it open and found that it had tunneled a full inch. But even besides that, the flavor was dirt, 2/10. And it was mild to my palate, not even medium. Awful.

The third was a *Montecristo Memories* cigarillo from my second Cigarbid order (fewer bad purchases in that one). It burned great and was probably the best tasting cigarillo I've had so far. Makes up for the entire tin of *Tabak Especial* coffee-flavored cigarillos I threw out after smoking one of the horrible things.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

DLtoker said:


> I spent 4K in three weeks... Talk about the devil. Sheesh. And I have two long vacations planned in the near future.


I would love to see 2 photos...one of that shipment when it arrived at your house...they must have needed the entire UPS truck

and one of your huge humidor that you must have to order that quantity at one time. insane


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know why I even log into CBid. I bought a few more cigars that I didn't need. I have no will power!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my entire collection... Except my locker at the cigar bar and two food storage containers. Total shipping weight for the last order was near 120 pounds...


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Auburnguy said:


> I don't know why I even log into CBid. I bought a few more cigars that I didn't need. I have no will power!


I'm with you. It's so difficult trying to decide what to smoke already.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

DLtoker said:


> This is my entire collection... Except my locker at the cigar bar and two food storage containers. Total shipping weight for the last order was near 120 pounds...
> 
> View attachment 51361


haha that is awesome...120 pound shipment! It is always nice to know that there are people with bigger spending issues than I have LOL


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

grammworks_adam said:


> Picked up box of Leccia Luchador El Guapo for $67.
> 
> Thank you Cigar Bid


Haha, nice. Very good score for sure. Congratulations, that's a great price on a good cigar.

My personal favorite is the El Hombre vitola. Picked up a box of these this week on Cbid for $70. My lowest box price on these yet. Oh yeah, and 5 tins of Papas Fritas, just 'cause.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

DLtoker said:


> This is my entire collection... Except my locker at the cigar bar and two food storage containers. Total shipping weight for the last order was near 120 pounds...
> 
> View attachment 51361


Thats an obscene amount of smoking you have ahead of you.
For that kind of coin I would've just went full baller, and bought this bad boy.

Padron Anniversary limited humidor.


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow does cbid have any cigars left ?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Today I smoked two stinkers from my first Cigarbid order. What an awful order that was -- about $120 completely wasted. Then I smoked a decent one from my second order.
> 
> The first was a *Black Pearl Morado* with the purple band. Was mild-medium and seemed decent -- a 4/10, one step above "Dirt Stick" -- but then it went out after the first third. Re-lit it but it went out again about a minute later. Threw it out. Certainly nowhere near the "93" rating it got 7 years ago or whenever.
> 
> ...


It's not a cigarillo, but if you are looking for a good "short" smoke, smaller sized tin of cigars. Try a Liga Privada Papas Fritas, they sell them on cbid, just have to time it right for a deal. It's the only tiny cigar in tins I will buy, and they are great IMO.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Trackmyer said:


> Thats an obscene amount of smoking you have ahead of you.
> For that kind of coin I would've just went full baller, and bought this bad boy.
> 
> Padron Anniversary limited humidor.


Making room. Plume from the retailer. Not mold
.. Aged since 08.

View attachment 89129


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Haroon said:


> Wow does cbid have any cigars left ?


Yes. They can be found at cigars by DL dot com. :help:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

DLtoker said:


> Making room. Plume from the retailer. Not mold
> .. Aged since 08.
> 
> View attachment 89129


Drats! Attachment won't work for me, and now you have my curiosity all perked up.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Kasanova King said:


> Yeah, they're doing some sort of mixed shipping. Starts off with UPS then UPS delivers it to the post office and the post office then delivers it to us. My last shipment went MIA....so now they're working on a replacement shipment. They (C-Bid) have been very responsive so far.... hopefully it gets resolved soon.


People need to complain to CBid. Same thing on my last two orders. I order. Shipment date is Tuesday. On Wednesday, UPS gives me tracking number. Tracking number shows delivery Friday. UPS is always right on this.

But, no package Friday. Check tracking -- "given to USPS on Thursday." But when I check that tracking number, doesn't show that USPS received package. Can't call anyone at USPS. USPS has no tracking information for two days. Package not delivered until Monday even though there is mail delivery on Saturday.

CBid is trying to save money so they don't have to raise shipping rates. *But the USPS tracking, unlike UPS, is absolutely useless*. But I would rather pay a little more than have my packages disappear into limbo and arrive days after UPS tells me to expect them. I am not happy about this.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Today I smoked two stinkers from my first Cigarbid order. What an awful order that was -- about $120 completely wasted. Then I smoked a decent one from my second order.
> 
> The first was a *Black Pearl Morado* with the purple band. Was mild-medium and seemed decent -- a 4/10, one step above "Dirt Stick" -- but then it went out after the first third. Re-lit it but it went out again about a minute later. Threw it out. Certainly nowhere near the "93" rating it got 7 years ago or whenever.
> 
> ...


 This is why I learned never to bid on anything more than a 5pack of something I am trying out for the 1st time. Doesnt matter if it has good reviews or not. Till you try it out you dont know how it will hit your palate.


----------



## nickparkp (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is my first go at cbid yesterday. Wanted to keep $ amounts low (Can't afford those hauls previously posted :shocked

Lot #- Title Qty Price Total 
spacer 
1898324- Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil Robusto - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1897590- Rocky Patel R4 Robusto Corojo - 5-Pack 1 $11.00 $11.00 
1897588- Rocky Patel Fusion Robusto - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1897456- Gurkha Warpig Toro - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1890842- Gurkha Viper Grand Corona (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00 
1890822- Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage Grand Rothschild (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00 
1890761- Gurkha Titan (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00


----------



## nickparkp (Dec 2, 2014)

My first order from cbid 

1898324- Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil Robusto - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1897590- Rocky Patel R4 Robusto Corojo - 5-Pack 1 $11.00 $11.00 
1897588- Rocky Patel Fusion Robusto - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1897456- Gurkha Warpig Toro - 5-Pack 1 $10.00 $10.00 
1890842- Gurkha Viper Grand Corona (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00 
1890822- Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage Grand Rothschild (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00 
1890761- Gurkha Titan (Single) 1 $2.00 $2.00 


Your order will be shipped via:
5 Day Saver Shipping for $7.20 


Sub-Total: $47.00 
Shipping: $7.20 
Sales Tax: $0.00 
Order Total: $54.20


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

deke said:


> People need to complain to CBid. Same thing on my last two orders. I order. Shipment date is Tuesday. On Wednesday, UPS gives me tracking number. Tracking number shows delivery Friday. UPS is always right on this.
> 
> But, no package Friday. Check tracking -- "given to USPS on Thursday." But when I check that tracking number, doesn't show that USPS received package. Can't call anyone at USPS. USPS has no tracking information for two days. Package not delivered until Monday even though there is mail delivery on Saturday.
> 
> CBid is trying to save money so they don't have to raise shipping rates. *But the USPS tracking, unlike UPS, is absolutely useless*. But I would rather pay a little more than have my packages disappear into limbo and arrive days after UPS tells me to expect them. I am not happy about this.


This seems to be an emerging trend. I find more and more when I buy online, whether it's with Amazon or a little guy, they often ship through FedEx (especially) or UPS, who then hands the package off to USPS. The post office by me is positively worthless. It takes them at least 3 additional days to deliver, sometimes more. If it's something I'm really looking for, I can often go to the post office and pick it up. It's a PITA, but if you track it with FedEx or UPS until they turn it over, picking it up before USPS gets around to delivering has saved me a few times.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

View attachment 89141
View attachment 89142
Damn! And I was excited to score my very first box of cigars.

Scored a box of 20 Ave Maria

$55 shipped..LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

NorCalJaybird said:


> View attachment 89141
> View attachment 89142
> Damn! And I was excited to score my very first box of cigars.
> 
> ...


Now thats hard to beat. I love those cigars.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

HardHeaded said:


> Now thats hard to beat. I love those cigars.


Right there with ya Dustin! I haven't had a Hail Mary I didn't enjoy yet!

These are the Knights Templar, I am super excited to try one..BUT I will let the ladies rest a few weeks before I dive in!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

All right, if we're doing orders, here's my latest one. Bunch of singles, a 5-pack and a decent ashtray finally (I don't like the Stinky-brand ones). I do like robustos, as you can see. Please excuse the formatting...

Cain Habano 'F' Robusto 2	$3.00 $6.00 
Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Torano Cameroon 1916 Robusto	2	$2.00 $4.00 
H. Upmann Media Noche Robusto	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Griffins Robusto	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Cuvee Grand 2010 Ashtray	1	$10.00 $10.00 
Asylum 13 Fifty (robusto) 4	$4.00 $16.00 
Diesel Unlimited d.5	3	$2.00 $6.00 
Diesel Unlimited MAD d.4 1	$3.00 $3.00 
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Diesel Corona 2	$2.00 $4.00 
Partagas No. 6	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Romeo y Julieta Media Noche Robusto	5	$2.00 $10.00 
E.P. Carrillo New Wave Gran Via 1	$3.00 $3.00 
Saint Luis Rey - S.L.R. Gen2 Robusto 1	$3.00 $3.00 
Perdomo Res. 10th MAD Robusto	2	$3.00 $6.00 
Brick House Maduro Mighty Mighty [5 pack]	1	$17.00 $17.00

Several of those I lowballed and didn't think I'd win. I really gotta stop doing that. :|


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I hate this place. Every time I go there I screw up. Bid on 3 boxes of My Father cigars. I hate this place......


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

The funny thing about Cbid and puff, I notice people winning lots that I bid on the last couple days. Sorry for bidding you guys up.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Bought a lot there in the past week, a lot more than I had planned (what else is new, right?). Winning bids were lower than usual (by about 20%), it seemed to me, which I'm owing to the T-day holiday and people probably busy doing other things. Was it just me, or did anyone else notice that, too? Thanks. T. ps.. This week, prices are already back up it seems to me, too.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Bought a lot there in the past week, a lot more than I had planned (what else is new, right?). Winning bids were lower than usual (by about 20%), it seemed to me, which I'm owing to the T-day holiday and people probably busy doing other things. Was it just me, or did anyone else notice that, too?


I was just gonna post about that, actually. I saw it too.

For example, a couple of weeks ago I was outbid on some Avo XO robustos. I bid a max of $3 and they went for $6. But then a couple of days ago I put a max of $4 on some more XOs and got all of them for that price. More than I wanted, actually 

I also got some other sticks that I thought sure I was going to lose. A Fonseca 5-pack for $4?? Some Diesels and a 91-rated Xikar Defiance for $2 each?? Really surprised.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Just signed up at CBID today, and picked up some Undercrown Gran Toros, Perdomo Champagne Sungrowns Robustos, a Herfador, and a couple other accessories I've been meaning to pick up. You guys aren't lying when you call it the Devil's site. There's a lot of garbage on there, but if you sift through it all, there's still a lot of decent stuff, especially for noobs like myself.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I was just gonna post about that, actually. I saw it too.
> 
> For example, a couple of weeks ago I was outbid on some Avo XO robustos. I bid a max of $3 and they went for $6. But then a couple of days ago I put a max of $4 on some more XOs and got all of them for that price. More than I wanted, actually
> 
> I also got some other sticks that I thought sure I was going to lose. A Fonseca 5-pack for $4?? Some Diesels and a 91-rated Xikar Defiance for $2 each?? Really surprised.


Yeah, man, quite unexpected. I got some XO's too, a 5er for $17, and a 5er of Xikar Defiance for $10 (I like the HC's so I figured, why not?). I was going for lower end stuff I've tried and liked, to keep me in smokes as I'm smoking one a day now and I don't want to just blow through my better sticks. Among others I got 3 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte torpedo 5ers @ $7 each, a GH Vintage 2002 5er for $9 and sorry I passed up a The Griffin's 5er going for $16, this week they are much higher. I got two Nirvana 5ers at $13 and $16 each, and two Bahia Matanzas No. 2 5ers for $13 and $10, and a Cuba Libre magnum 5er for $7.00 (someone posted here they're good with age). I was "planning" to spend about $60 and instead ran up a tab of over $200, but I got 80 smokes and a gnarly Nat Sherman tin sign ($10) to boot. lol. Thanks. T. ps. I saw those Fonseca and Diesel deals you jumped on. Nice score. pps..somebody's gonna read this (like me) and say, "Jeez, this guy's all excited about buying a bunch of cr*p", to which I say, "Yes, cr*p, but at great prices." lol.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did I say I hate this place? Won a box of My Father Toros for $124.00......


----------



## gen2mike (Oct 31, 2014)

So I notice that lately everybody else has been getting their orders shipped via this hybrid ups/USPS shipping. This has also been the case for me. I do however have a recommendation. I spent $259 on sticks I don't want dried out and stale because this new shipping takes 5 days rather than 2 with the old ups service they were using. If you go to ups.com and make an account you have the option of upgrading your shipping to the full ups service for like $3 dollars, well worth it to me to get my stuff 2-3 days earlier. Just thought I would let y'all know about that if you already dont.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

gen2mike said:


> So I notice that lately everybody else has been getting their orders shipped via this hybrid ups/USPS shipping. This has also been the case for me. I do however have a recommendation. I spent $259 on sticks I don't want dried out and stale because this new shipping takes 5 days rather than 2 with the old ups service they were using. If you go to ups.com and make an account you have the option of upgrading your shipping to the full ups service for like $3 dollars, well worth it to me to get my stuff 2-3 days earlier. Just thought I would let y'all know about that if you already dont.


Yeppers, I have a "My UPS" account and can upgrade the service....


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome, never knew, thanks for the tip.


----------



## nickparkp (Dec 2, 2014)

How do you upgrade your shipping with ups? I created an account but I can't find where to do this at. Do I have to upgrade it before it ships out or can it be while it is still in transit?


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

I fell victim again. 
5er's of JdN Antano 1970 Consul, Sam Leccia Luchador El Hombre, Diesel Unlimited d.4, and 10 MUWAT 11+ with many more "winning" bids closing today.


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

gen2mike said:


> So I notice that lately everybody else has been getting their orders shipped via this hybrid ups/USPS shipping. This has also been the case for me. I do however have a recommendation. I spent $259 on sticks I don't want dried out and stale because this new shipping takes 5 days rather than 2 with the old ups service they were using. If you go to ups.com and make an account you have the option of upgrading your shipping to the full ups service for like $3 dollars, well worth it to me to get my stuff 2-3 days earlier. Just thought I would let y'all know about that if you already dont.


Good point! I forgot about that.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

now they are apparently shipping using Stamps.com. My last order was shipped USPS 3 day priority mail. It took 10 days. I used to love it when they used UPS. 2 days and BOOM!! my stick were here. Now, no telling, but I'm still buying :attention:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

nickparkp said:


> How do you upgrade your shipping with ups? I created an account but I can't find where to do this at. Do I have to upgrade it before it ships out or can it be while it is still in transit?


When they send you the tracking info, click on it and it gives you the option to upgrade. I think I had to have a credit card on file to do it....


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Figured I'd check it out and spend maybe $50-100 on my first order. Ended up at double that. Many of these aren't even that great of a deal, but was cheaper to add them to this order than pay the same price and separate shipping elsewhere.

1901447- Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva - 5-Pack 1	$25.00	$25.00
1898332- Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.5 - 5-Pack 1	$16.00	$16.00
1896297- Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva 1	$25.00	$25.00
1896026- Drew Estate Nica Rustica El Brujito 1	$25.00	$25.00
1895922- Liga Privada Undercrown Gran Toro 1	$27.00	$27.00
1895916- Perdomo Reserve Champagne Sungrown Robusto 1	$19.00	$19.00
1895681- Nub Top Ten Sampler - 10 Cigars 1	$25.00	$25.00
1895243- Drew Estate Nica Rustica El Brujito (Single) 4	$5.00	$20.00
1895108- Don Pepin Garcia Legado de Pepin Toro (Single) 4	$4.00	$16.00
1890120- Herf-a-Dor X10 Traveldor - 10-Capacity 1	$10.00	$10.00
1890106- Boveda 84% Seasoning Humi-Packet - One Packet 1	$3.00	$3.00


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I just managed to break my personal spending record for a 4 week period on there. And that doesnt include the damage I did to the credit card with Neptunes black friday sale. :crazy:

I have to say that Cbid has been putting some nice stuff on there lately. A fair share of LP Unico's and Tat Monsters, for example. Of course they all go for slightly more than MSRP but for me its the only chance to get any of those sticks at all. 

I got 10 Dirty Rats For $150...so thats less than a buck a stick more than retail. And I have absolutely no chance of finding any so that was a hell of a haul to me!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

My B&M took the Dirty Rats off the shelf to "see what the market does" since they are no longer in production. :drama:


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

JB of Torrington, WY is currently paying $97 a piece for 2 5ers of FFPs. I wonder how high the bidding will go?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I still hate Cbid. I got on there to buy one thing. $150 later....I decided to stop logging into that devil site.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> JB of Torrington, WY is currently paying $97 a piece for 2 5ers of FFPs. I wonder how high the bidding will go?


$130 now. I don't know what a fair price is for those, but $26 a stick seems a bit steep. I guess when they're hard to get, you pay whatever you can.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I still don't get that site. I won't even go on it anymore after my fifth $150 order where I made bids I thought surely were too low and ended up winning most of them.

Last order I won 5 single Avo XO Intermezzos at $3 each. Now I see a 5-pack going for $29, nearly double. I just don't understand.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> I still don't get that site. I won't even go on it anymore after my fifth $150 order where I made bids I thought surely were too low and ended up winning most of them.
> 
> Last order I won 5 single Avo XO Intermezzos at $3 each. Now I see a 5-pack going for $29, nearly double. I just don't understand.


It's just about getting lucky sometimes. You celebrate when you win things at crazy low prices, and get disappointed when you go a month or two with no wins. I try to shop around and bid accordingly. Staying disciplined is key in my opinion. I sometimes see prices going higher than what CI offers on their page.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

wabashcr said:


> $130 now. I don't know what a fair price is for those, but $26 a stick seems a bit steep. I guess when they're hard to get, you pay whatever you can.


considering a box of 10 usually goes for around $180...I would say that is indeed a bit steep lol. but if you can't find them at your local B&M and everywhere online is sold out...obviously some people will pay WAY over msrp


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Seeing all these deals on CBid makes me wonder if I should be happy I'm not old enough to buy from them. One one hand, I'm missing good deals. On the other hand, I can't be lured into the trap of spending too much money there. Oh the dilemma. :hmm:


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

You must just resist temptation. I have not gone over the limit I set for myself at any one time, aside from a little bit on shipping.

I do like watching some of the crazy prices though. It's like people forget other sites have the cigars for less than the inflated prices some lots get up to.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> considering a box of 10 usually goes for around $180...I would say that is indeed a bit steep lol. but if you can't find them at your local B&M and everywhere online is sold out...obviously some people will pay WAY over msrp


That's more than I would pay, but I certainly don't judge anyone for paying what they think it's worth to them. I know the B&Ms by me sold out of Ferals and Ratzillas pretty quickly, and not everyone has the same access to the secondary market, trades and what not. For specials and LEs, MSRP is pretty meaningless if you don't get in on the ground floor.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

wabashcr said:


> That's more than I would pay, but I certainly don't judge anyone for paying what they think it's worth to them. I know the B&Ms by me sold out of Ferals and Ratzillas pretty quickly, and not everyone has the same access to the secondary market, trades and what not. For specials and LEs, MSRP is pretty meaningless if you don't get in on the ground floor.


Interesting point...lately I have been casually hunting some hard to find sticks and use their MSRP as a guideline to how much I will spend. My general rule of thumb is never going past $20 for a single. Every time I have had an ultra premium that was $20+ I have been disappointed. I surely hope that guy who grossly overpaid on those FFP's had them before and loves them more than anything haha.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't imagine paying more than $10-15 for one cigar unless you're looking to impress someone or just have money to burn. The finest cigar experience I've ever had... eh.. maybe worth $15. Maybe.


----------

